# Leonardo commenta il KO contro la Juve. 6 aprile 2019.



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Leonardo a Sky commenta la sconfitta contro la Juventus:"Cosa ci siamo detti con l'arbitro? Non si può riportare. Siamo molto dispiaciuto. Chiediamo alla squadra prestazioni così. Partita condizionata. C'è da fare i complimenti veri alla squadra. Zero punti per errori arbitrali netti. L'arbitro è stato inadeguato. L'ammonizione di Calhanoglu incomprensibile. Questo ha causato anche reazione nei nostri giocatori. Il rapporto con Gattuso? Un dirigente non deve parlare troppo. Noi parliamo poco in generale. Ne abbiamo parlato anche con Rino di queste cose. Il nostro lavoro è chiaro e netto da sempre. Ci conosciamo da 20 anni. Rino sa tutto quello che succede. Quando siamo arrivati abbiamo scelto di andare avanti con lui. Non abbiamo mai contattato altri allenatori. Vicini a prendere *Kean?* No, a gennaio puoi parlare anche di novanta giocatore. Ora è lontano dalle nostre possibilità ma *a gennaio ne abbiamo parlato*"..


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky commenta la sconfitta contro la Juventus:"Cosa ci siamo detti con l'arbitro? Non si può riportare. Siamo molto dispiaciuto. Chiediamo alla squadra prestazioni così. Partita condizionata. C'è da fare i complimenti veri alla squadra. Zero punti per errori arbitrali netti. L'arbitro è stato inadeguato. L'ammonizione di Calhanoglu incomprensibile. Questo ha causato anche reazione nei nostri giocatori. Il rapporto con Gattuso? Un dirigente non deve parlare troppo. Noi parliamo poco in generale. Ne abbiamo parlato anche con Rino di queste cose. Il nostro lavoro è chiaro e netto da sempre. Ci conosciamo da 20 anni. Rino sa tutto quello che succede. Quando siamo arrivati abbiamo scelto di andare avanti con lui. Non abbiamo mai contattato altri allenatori. Vicini a prendere *Kean?* No, a gennaio puoi parlare anche di novanta giocatore. Ora è lontano dalle nostre possibilità ma *a gennaio ne abbiamo parlato*"..



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky commenta la sconfitta contro la Juventus:"Cosa ci siamo detti con l'arbitro? Non si può riportare. Siamo molto dispiaciuto. Chiediamo alla squadra prestazioni così. Partita condizionata. C'è da fare i complimenti veri alla squadra. Zero punti per errori arbitrali netti. L'arbitro è stato inadeguato. L'ammonizione di Calhanoglu incomprensibile. Questo ha causato anche reazione nei nostri giocatori. Il rapporto con Gattuso? Un dirigente non deve parlare troppo. Noi parliamo poco in generale. Ne abbiamo parlato anche con Rino di queste cose. Il nostro lavoro è chiaro e netto da sempre. Ci conosciamo da 20 anni. Rino sa tutto quello che succede. Quando siamo arrivati abbiamo scelto di andare avanti con lui. Non abbiamo mai contattato altri allenatori. Vicini a prendere *Kean?* No, a gennaio puoi parlare anche di novanta giocatore. Ora è lontano dalle nostre possibilità ma *a gennaio ne abbiamo parlato*"..



Ad Aprile si sono svegliati, peccato sia tardi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky commenta la sconfitta contro la Juventus:"Cosa ci siamo detti con l'arbitro? Non si può riportare. Siamo molto dispiaciuto. Chiediamo alla squadra prestazioni così. Partita condizionata. C'è da fare i complimenti veri alla squadra. Zero punti per errori arbitrali netti. L'arbitro è stato inadeguato. L'ammonizione di Calhanoglu incomprensibile. Questo ha causato anche reazione nei nostri giocatori. Il rapporto con Gattuso? Un dirigente non deve parlare troppo. Noi parliamo poco in generale. Ne abbiamo parlato anche con Rino di queste cose. Il nostro lavoro è chiaro e netto da sempre. Ci conosciamo da 20 anni. Rino sa tutto quello che succede. Quando siamo arrivati abbiamo scelto di andare avanti con lui. Non abbiamo mai contattato altri allenatori. Vicini a prendere *Kean?* No, a gennaio puoi parlare anche di novanta giocatore. Ora è lontano dalle nostre possibilità ma *a gennaio ne abbiamo parlato*"..



Allegri mezz'ora ai microfoni. Leonardo che si lamentava liquidato in cinque minuti, con inclusa domanda su Kean.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

Poteva anche dire però che avevano le infradito e invece per noi partita cruciale,ma sono dettagli


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky commenta la sconfitta contro la Juventus:"Cosa ci siamo detti con l'arbitro? Non si può riportare. Siamo molto dispiaciuto. Chiediamo alla squadra prestazioni così. Partita condizionata. C'è da fare i complimenti veri alla squadra. Zero punti per errori arbitrali netti. L'arbitro è stato inadeguato. L'ammonizione di Calhanoglu incomprensibile. Questo ha causato anche reazione nei nostri giocatori. Il rapporto con Gattuso? Un dirigente non deve parlare troppo. Noi parliamo poco in generale. Ne abbiamo parlato anche con Rino di queste cose. Il nostro lavoro è chiaro e netto da sempre. Ci conosciamo da 20 anni. Rino sa tutto quello che succede. Quando siamo arrivati abbiamo scelto di andare avanti con lui. Non abbiamo mai contattato altri allenatori. Vicini a prendere *Kean?* No, a gennaio puoi parlare anche di novanta giocatore. Ora è lontano dalle nostre possibilità ma *a gennaio ne abbiamo parlato*"..



Leonardo lo tengono il tempo di una pisciata. Qui siamo davvero soli contro tutti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allegri mezz'ora ai microfoni. Leonardo che si lamentava liquidato in cinque minuti, con inclusa domanda su Kean.



Rivoltanti veramente!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allegri mezz'ora ai microfoni. Leonardo che si lamentava liquidato in cinque minuti, con inclusa domanda su Kean.



Come fate a vedere ancora Sky?


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allegri mezz'ora ai microfoni. Leonardo che si lamentava liquidato in cinque minuti, con inclusa domanda su Kean.



E pure quello sfigato di Spalletti quando ha avuto un torto l'hanno tenuto mezzora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2019)

Occhio è a parlare troppo del Milan. 

Ma parliamo del futuro pallone d’oro Kean.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Hanno salutato in fretta Leonardo per poi fare vedere 10 minuti di highlights...che schifo che mi fanno


----------



## Devil man (6 Aprile 2019)

Basta stagione finita a meno di un suicidio delle altre sogniamoci il 4 posto ormai dopo oggi ho perso tutte le speranze..


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Aprile 2019)

La partita è stata pesantemente condizionata a mio parere più nel secondo tempo che nel primo.
La loro lotta greco-romana quasi mai punita, mentre a noi sono stati fischiati dei falli alquanto misteriosi. Questo gli ha permesso di salire col baricentro e schiacciarci, visto che ogni volta che uscivamo palla al piede loro potevano usare le ascie per fermarci. 
Per me Leonardo è stato anche troppo gentile. Con loro finisce sempre così, è inutile, figuarti se non la facevano vincere prima della CL così sono carichi a mille. Ridicoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

troppo tenero. troppo tenero. troppo tenero


----------



## fra29 (6 Aprile 2019)

Prendiamo Kean a zero Leo.
Raiola pensaci tu.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> E pure quello sfigato di Spalletti quando ha avuto un torto l'hanno tenuto mezzora.



Perché Spalletti, con la sua incazzatura e le sue accuse a caressa, ha fatto un po di spettacolo e quello è sempre odiens.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Aprile 2019)

Leo sta alzando la voce perchè si sono resi conto che con i cansli tradizionali non ottengono niente. Spiace fare del potenziale vittimismo ma è palese ci stiano sabotando. Nell epoca della Var non puoi non dare il rigore con la samp, il rigore di oggi.. o ignorare quanto fatto da mandzukic in area.. è malafede.
Spero che la squadra si unisca e superi le avversità.. non arrivare quarti sarebbe un disastro


----------



## Davidoff (7 Aprile 2019)

La prossima volta manderei in campo la primavera e li farei stare in campo seduti, tanto per avere la soddisfazione di far buttare i soldi del biglietto ai tifosi dei ladri. Contro questi sembra sempre la partita contro i nazisti di Fuga per la vittoria, anzi peggio, almeno lì sono riusciti a pareggiare, noi da Torino dobbiamo sempre tornare con zero punti.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Aprile 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La prossima volta manderei in campo la primavera e li farei stare in campo seduti, tanto per avere la soddisfazione di far buttare i soldi del biglietto ai tifosi dei ladri. Contro questi sembra sempre la partita contro i nazisti di Fuga per la vittoria, anzi peggio, almeno lì sono riusciti a pareggiare, noi da Torino dobbiamo sempre tornare con zero punti.



ahahaahah

Si vede che non conosci i gobbi.

Se ne fregherebbero bellamente, perchè loro sono cosi.

Probabilmente vincerebbero 100 a 0 per entrare nei guinness dei record.


----------

